# Game 14: Heat @ Pistons



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Friday, November 26th--8:00ET









Miami Heat
(9-4)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(5-6)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Shandon Anderson 
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm gonna be at the game tommorow night...look for the guy who is switching it up and throwing stuff at the *home* team in the Palace!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we better come to play. Big game vs a very good team on national television game on the road. If we play like we did vs Blazers and Hawks, we will get blown away. It will be easier w/o big ben in there, and we need shaq to exploit that. Pistons have been struggling as of late also, especially their defense. 

Also, we need a made fg from at least one of our swingman position starters. That would be a little bit of a help


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> I'm gonna be at the game tommorow night...look for the guy who is switching it up and throwing stuff at the *home* team in the Palace!


Have fun man! REPREZENT! :yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Somethings gotta give*

Two good teams in the East both playing bad ball. We could get a very ugly game, or 1 or both of the teams could come to play and give us a good game. Even though the Pistons are at home and the defending Champs, the Heat have to be able to beat them without Big Ben. It is time for Miami to stand up and be counted as a legit team that could come out of the East. In my opinion they have had 4 games(Dal-SA-Minn-Utah) against solid teams, and have only won 1 of those games. Shaq has to be the difference tonight even if he doesn't lead the team in scoring. He has to get on the boards and be a force in the paint.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction:

heat 100
pistons 84


and @Stan Van Gundy: Do me one favour: Let Dorrell Whright play at least 10 minutes!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Somethings gotta give*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Two good teams in the East both playing bad ball. We could get a very ugly game, or 1 or both of the teams could come to play and give us a good game. Even though the Pistons are at home and the defending Champs, the Heat have to be able to beat them without Big Ben. It is time for Miami to stand up and be counted as a legit team that could come out of the East. *In my opinion they have had 4 games(Dal-SA-Minn-Utah) against solid teams, and have only won 1 of those games.* Shaq has to be the difference tonight even if he doesn't lead the team in scoring. He has to get on the boards and be a force in the paint.


We would be 2-2 if Wade had played in the Spurs game!!!

We had them on the ropes and a healthy Wade woulda finished them off!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> and @Stan Van Gundy: Do me one favour: Let Dorrell Whright play at least 10 minutes!!!


hes on the il


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

man i dont even know what to wear tonight in Detroit...

I got a red Shaq replica but that looks stupid
my white Caron authentic is out of date now
and i got an old style Red Zo authentic and old style white Mash authentic...


I gotta look good probably representing the only Heat fan in the Arena!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i wanna see defense, and not just for 1 quarter.

Heat 103
Pistons 102


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'd say go with the old school red authentic Zo.


It can be a foreshadowing of things to come hopefully.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Heatlunatic*

And if AI had played in the Philly game? I'm sure Sixer fans thought they had us on the ropes too!!! We have to start winning some games against the top teams in the League.:yes:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Darko will score 6 points!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Heatlunatic*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> And if AI had played in the Philly game? I'm sure Sixer fans thought they had us on the ropes too!!! We have to start winning some games against the top teams in the League.:yes:


When we played the undermanned 6ers we played like sh*t!!!When we were undermanned against the Spurs we had them on the ropes (without Wade) and they were playing great!!!

See the difference???

I agree that we need to step it up against better teams though...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is making sum nice passes early!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual for 3!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

They're over the limit with 4:22 to play!!!

Take everything to the rim!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Campbell missed the open dunk!!!:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on Dice!!!

Darko is in...

Our D looks great!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Great start*

To be up 6 with Wade only taking 1 shot is pretty good. Shaq must have been really tired to go out in the first. SVG has been letting him play the whole quarter recently and then sitting him out the first 5 minutes of the second. Good to see him on the floor to start the 2nd.:yes: Great job by Haslem! Laettner in the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade needs to take some shots


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Shaq has a body guard:laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

eddie cant shoot anymore


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*poor quarter*

Shaq needs to do more, and Wade needs to score more.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

its really disspointed we are struggling agaisnt team that arent that good.

we loss to the Blazers,we won a close game against Atlatla and right now we are struggling with a team that isnt a contender team without Ben Wallace.

I think Person should be giving a chance to play more.
EJ and Rasual are both missing open shots.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the thing is, shaq and wade are doing bad, yet we are only down 3 to a tough team on the road


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade cant hit anything tonight and its not even the Pistons D!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...all damon does is shoot 3's. It is annoying as could be


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

all these cheap fouls are being called.....for both teams


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

3 minutes into the quarter, and on the next foul we will be over the limit


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the lob to Shaq for the hammer!!!

That was f'n sick!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Laettner is so so slow. He cant move, at all


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

make ur ft's shaq

1st one- good 
2nd- good

wow, never expected that


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 5 fouls on Wade...:uhoh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im really starting to dislike Damon Jones....he does nothing but bomb 3's


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another 2 ft's for shaq

1st one- good
2nd one- good

another


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq is hitting clutch ft's!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is done...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

who is going to get the ball now....no way to eddie, and shaq cant be trusted from the line


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

eddie:upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. and D-Jones on the break!!!

WTF???:upset:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

watch svg give eddie the last shot here.....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> watch svg give eddie the last shot here.....


We deserve to lose if that happens!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual hit!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

now dont foul


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

That was crazy!!!

C - Shaq
PF - Haslem
SF - Anderson
SG - E.J.
PG - D-Jones

Thats who should be on the floor!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Damn...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. SUCKS!!!


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

Rasheed touched the ball!! I'm pretty sure that should have been goaltending...oh well...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm rasual...

i though this team had potential to be big.

we lose to team that is without Ben Wallace.

tough loss i hope we win vs. Celtics.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. just cost us another game cuz he cant step up!!!:upset: 

He had 6pts and 5reb in 43 f'n minutes!!!

He cant defend and he misses wide open shots!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> E.J. SUCKS!!!


why did he suck tonite. he tipped the ball away at the end and the ball went off tayshaun. that was the game. 
and if damon jones caught the pass on the break with eddie, the game is iced. that was the second game in a row damon made a bonehead play when the game was on the line.

personally i think the officiating was really really bad. larry brown got one tech - but he never shut up the whole game. if that was SVG, he woulda been ejected in the 1st qtr. wade faked, got his man in the air, and drew contact but no foul. SVG tech, next play Rip did the same thing and got the call. wade fouled out on a play where Rip was fouling him , initiated contact, then fell down. and the ball was off tayshaun not eddie, tashaun's arms are 9 feet long and he was in front of eddie, thats an easy call. 

but going back to damon, hes a one dimensional player. he couldnt execute that fast break and that was huge. keyon could have taken that coast to coast and finished.

we played good D so thats a positive. shaq made his FT's too.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yeah whoever say EJ is decent just doesnt have a clue.

sure he provides defense but his shooting has been horrible i would have though the pressance of Shaq would improve EJ' shooting.

Rasual doesnt impress me much lately, i miss Caron... 

but its only 12 gane so far, we will have to show how good Miami is after the allstar break.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> E.J. just cost us another game cuz he cant step up!!!:upset:
> 
> He had 6pts and 5reb in 43 f'n minutes!!!
> ...


i guess we werent watching the same game. eddie couldnt have defended Rips shot any better. he got it over him AND shaq. eddie sealed the game on the play before but it wasnt called right. plus the ball should have been side out not on the baseline. and the person guarding the inbounder shouldnt have allowed that angle. 
eddie hit a big 3 to break the tie very late. we didnt lose cause of eddie, if u had to blame anyone, it would be damon jones. didnt u see the fast break? all damon had to do was catch the ball and lay it up, and its game set match!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Bitter loss*

I am not going to cry about goaltending, because Miami didn't deserve to win. I was glad to see SVG go to Shaq on the Butler make. It proves my point from earlier in the season when he didn't let Shaq touch the ball and Eddie missed a forced shot. You have to go to Shaq, and can't worry about him getting fouled in a game in which a 2 point basket wins the game. Shaq got Butler a good look. Of course, then "the lazy" Shaq on defense basically stood under the basket and let Rip win the game. SVG screwed up on the final inbounds play. He should have had a shooter inbound the ball so Shaq couldn't have been doubled. Laettner was open, but he can't make a thirty foot three. Bottom line Shaq and Wade had bad games. Yes they both made some plays and shots, but they didn't do enough. Shaq was great on the boards, but had 8 turnovers! And Wade can't foul out in games like this. Right now the Heat are just an above average team with 2 All-Stars, but they don't deserve to be considered a Top 10 team in the League. Not that it matters to most of you guys here, but I actually think the Lakers are a better team than Miami right now, and it kills me to admit it. :upset:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

that was a good call going to shaq, he had just made 5 FT's in a row, and with wade out, i like my chances with shaq making at least 1 at the line. 
i think the worse call than the goaltending was the last play they called the ball off eddie when it was off prince. that was the game. 
the very last play of the game, the ball also shoulda gone to shaq, maybe a lob or something by the rim. the play we got off was awful.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

did u guys hear svg after the game talking about brown, and those hand check calls against us in the 4th quarter. He was saying brown has been int he media all week, and the refs listened to him and called the game differently int he 4th quarter, where we were over the limit 3 minutes into the quarter


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Fuhgedaboudit*

Bottom line is Miami had a chance to win this game in the final minute, and couldn't do it. Yeah it seems that the calls didn't go their way at the end, but you can't hope for calls to win games(like the Utah game). This team needs a lot of practice, and guys have to start playing like they can. Shaq and Eddie have to step up. I can't kill Wade too much, because in my opinion this is the first game he really hurt the team.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> did u guys hear svg after the game talking about brown, and those hand check calls against us in the 4th quarter. He was saying brown has been int he media all week, and the refs listened to him and called the game differently int he 4th quarter, where we were over the limit 3 minutes into the quarter


brown is a baby. he never shuts up, hes like jerry sloan, he NEVER stops complaining, but they rarely get ejected. the refs were afraid to call that ball of tayshaun. it was an easy call too.. pretty sad


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Don't get too disheartened, we were only one point away from beating the defending champs (no Ben Wallace, but still). One positive I saw was pretty good defense at the end (it'd be nice if we could have actually blocked Rip once though...) and Shaq actually DOES make free throws when they count. The biggest bone I have to pick with this team is that they can't keep leads, which is really hurting them.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Stephen A. is a fool!*

How do you tout Shaq in a loss to the Pistons without Big Ben when he had 8 turnovers, and like Legler and myself pointed out, didn't stop Ripster on the game winner. The guy is nothing but a loud mouth, and ESPN should bring back Lamebeer to argue wit him! SAS must have been outside in Times Square when they were off air, and only saw the highlight reel.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Stephen A. is a fool!*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> How do you tout Shaq in a loss to the Pistons without Big Ben when he had 8 turnovers, and like Legler and myself pointed out, didn't stop Ripster on the game winner. The guy is nothing but a loud mouth, and ESPN should bring back Lamebeer to argue wit him! SAS must have been outside in Times Square when they were off air, and only saw the highlight reel.


legler said that, and i thought the same thing as i watched it, but i think that if shaq left mcdyss, he has an easy layup. shaq might have been a little slow helping though. we got outcoached. we need someone else to defend the inbound pass (i miss caron) not rasual, rasual screwed up too, allowing that angle. we should have been able to force them to take a long jumpshot.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we got cheated not once, but twice, in the final 10 seconds


i'm also gonna complain about the handcheck calls that happened throughout the game....if Larry Brown *****ing has that much impact, he should be MVP...b/c putting Rip to the line is an automatic 2...i counted 3 possesions in a row that Rip went to the line in the 4th qtr for handchecks. That changes the game...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Butler's angle, Shaq, & SVG*

I really didn't think about the passing lane to get the ball to Rip until Legler pointed it out on SC after the Lakers loss. I was watching everyone else not the inbounder, and Shaq was just standing there not helping on Rip when the pass was made. Shaq didn't stay with McDyss, as he went high to set a screen and Shaq stayed in the lane and then watched Rip and then the pass go right by him. Shaq being the vet has to cover for Butler's mistake on the passing angle IMO. Just like Laettner shouldn't have inbounded the ball on the final shot, Butler shouldn't have been guarding the inbounder on Detroit's hoop. Put Laettner or Doleac on the inbounder. SVG isn't doing a good job on end of game situations.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Lucky win for Pistons, I can't believe they scored the last second like that. 
I really wanted the Heat to kill them so they could fall below 500.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Butler's angle, Shaq, & SVG*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> I really didn't think about the passing lane to get the ball to Rip until Legler pointed it out on SC after the Lakers loss. I was watching everyone else not the inbounder, and Shaq was just standing there not helping on Rip when the pass was made. Shaq didn't stay with McDyss, as he went high to set a screen and Shaq stayed in the lane and then watched Rip and then the pass go right by him. Shaq being the vet has to cover for Butler's mistake on the passing angle IMO. Just like Laettner shouldn't have inbounded the ball on the final shot, Butler shouldn't have been guarding the inbounder on Detroit's hoop. Put Laettner or Doleac on the inbounder. SVG isn't doing a good job on end of game situations.


You can't expect Shaq to help Rasual take away the passing lane after he screwed up. Shaq has a responsibility to guard his man, and also try to help his teammates on a shot if he can.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

its the next morning and im still po'd at this loss.. as far as handchaecks, i just remember in the 4th qtr that we would score, i would look down, or just blink, or ESPN would be showing a promo, and when they came back rip was shooting free throws. they didnt even show what was happening, just put him on the line. i hope stan takes some blame for this loss though


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> 
> 
> i guess we werent watching the same game. eddie couldnt have defended Rips shot any better. he got it over him AND shaq. eddie sealed the game on the play before but it wasnt called right. plus the ball should have been side out not on the baseline. and the person guarding the inbounder shouldnt have allowed that angle.
> eddie hit a big 3 to break the tie very late. we didnt lose cause of eddie, if u had to blame anyone, it would be damon jones. didnt u see the fast break? all damon had to do was catch the ball and lay it up, and its game set match!


If E.J. had stepped up as our 3rd scoring option (and given us 12-15pts) we woulda been up by 10+,and the game wouldnt have come down to the wire!!!

How do you justify E.J. playing like sh*t (for 10-14 games) when hes making $12+mil,and hes wide open on every shot cuz Wade and Shaq are commanding double and triple teams???


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

That's interesting because it seems like Damon Jones is profiting from having Shaq on the team but Eddit is not, though they're in the same situations a lot of the time. Damon has shot below .400 nearly his entire career from the 3-point line but with Shaq drawing the double-team his percentage has raised to .450 (!) this season. This is the way Eddie was supposed to step up. Instead, he's missing wide-open 3-pointers and his percentage is unquestionably unnerving (low .3 ?). 
Until Eddie gets out of his funk, I say we give his minutes to Damon.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> If E.J. had stepped up as our 3rd scoring option (and given us 12-15pts) we woulda been up by 10+,and the game wouldnt have come down to the wire!!!
> ...


eddie is overpaid but thats besides the point. i dont think he's the reason we lost 5 out of 14 games. i dont blame one single player ever, you win and lose as a team. when haslem shot 3-17 i didnt blame him. the coach has to be part of the reason too, but no one ever criticizes stan. i like every player on the team, honestly. i dont want the team to change, i want stan to fix what is not working. we are the 2nd best offensive team in the league which means we lose because of crappy team defense and a miserable, constant, lack of energy. 
if u really break it down and get honest, the only person playing great is wade. i defend eddie all the time, its no secret but i wouldnt be opposed to giving some of he and damons minutes to keyon dooling. and i really wanna see dorell get a couple of minutes a game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> If E.J. had stepped up as our 3rd scoring option (and given us 12-15pts) we woulda been up by 10+,and the game wouldnt have come down to the wire!!!
> ...


eddie is overpaid but thats besides the point. i dont think he's the reason we lost 5 out of 14 games. i dont blame one single player ever, you win and lose as a team. when haslem shot 3-17 i didnt blame him. the coach has to be part of the reason too, but no one ever criticizes stan. i like every player on the team, honestly. i dont want the team to change, i want stan to fix what is not working. we are the 2nd best offensive team in the league which means we lose because of crappy team defense and a miserable, constant, lack of energy. 
if u really break it down and get honest, the only person playing great is wade. i defend eddie all the time, its no secret but i wouldnt be opposed to giving some of he and damons minutes to keyon dooling. and i really wanna see dorell get a couple of minutes a game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> If E.J. had stepped up as our 3rd scoring option (and given us 12-15pts) we woulda been up by 10+,and the game wouldnt have come down to the wire!!!
> ...


eddie is overpaid but thats besides the point. i dont think he's the reason we lost 5 out of 14 games. i dont blame one single player ever, you win and lose as a team. when haslem shot 3-17 i didnt blame him. the coach has to be part of the reason too, but no one ever criticizes stan. i like every player on the team, honestly. i dont want the team to change, i want stan to fix what is not working. we are the 2nd best offensive team in the league which means we lose because of crappy team defense and a miserable, constant, lack of energy. 
if u really break it down and get honest, the only person playing great is wade. i defend eddie all the time, its no secret but i wouldnt be opposed to giving some of he and damons minutes to keyon dooling. and i really wanna see dorell get a couple of minutes a game.


----------

